# Goodbye my dear Trixie



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

Words can not express how much my heart breaks for losing you. You were my first cat. We grew up together, and you were there for me when I needed you most. I will never forget that twinkle in your eyes, and the way you were always so happy to see me. I will miss the way you would come running when you knew it was time to go to bed, and the way your bunny soft fur felt against my skin when you curled up next to me at night. You were something truly special. You were my cat, and I was your person.

Goodbye Trixie. You were a special cat, and a dear friend for so many years. I will never forget you. 

1993- Oct 14, 2008


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Aww. So sorry for your loss Nell.


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

So sorry. Rest in peace beautiful Trixie.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm so very sorry, Nell. You had a wonderful, loving life together.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Nell, I'm so very sorry you have lost your dear little friend. I'm glad you have 15 years of memories, but the longer we have our pets, the more we love them. God bless you and help you through this very difficult time. I believe that Trixie is aglow with the Perfect Love which surrounds her, and that you will see her again.


----------



## gabbyzmommy (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm so sorry Nell. Positive vibes and big *HUGS* coming your way.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

I'm so sorry, Nell  I missed this thread somehow. I know Trixie hasn't been well for awhile, so at least she is resting in peace now. I know you must be hurting terribly, though. Big hugs to you.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Nell, I'm late on reading this thread too, but I do want to say how sorry I am for your loss of Trixie. She was a beautiful, beautiful kitty.


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

Thank you all for your kind thoughts. 

I still remember that day a little over 15 years ago that she came into my life. My mom and sister returned from a walk to the store, and with them they brought a little calico kitten that they had found on the way home. I was 11 years old at the time, and, needless to say, my life has changed considerably since then. But Trixie and I had a special bond, and she was there through it all- good times, troubled times, college, my first apartment, countless moves, numerous roommates & the cats that came and went with them, and then finding a family of our own. Its hard to believe sometimes that the cat who has been with me for so long is no longer here.

The last few months had been very difficult as I watched Trixie's health decline and had to deal with the reality that very soon I was going to lose her. It was heartbreaking, but I am thankful that I had 15 great years with her, and I am thankful that in the end I had the chance to say goodbye.


----------

